# Thoughts on Mao Shan table saw?



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Any thoughts on this table saw? I had never heard of Mao Shan, but a little research shows that they are the taiwanese company that makes Grizzly saws as well as many others. Im a little worried about being able to get parts for it. It has a very nice aftermarket rip fence on it. What do you all think?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/1983057334.html


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I wouldnt bite: Mainly, due to parts, and if you notice, its a Contractor Saw, which means that big ol' hunking motor will have to be built around, should you add outfeed. It also looks like garbage, although I usually dont care about looks, that is one butt ugly mother…

Around my part, you can occasionally get Uni's for $300… although they ususally need a phase converter…

Thats another thing, watch the phases, and the voltage… it might be wired for Asian Electricity…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO - The price is right. IF you are just starting out with a tight budget and you currently have no table saw, this may be worth considering. I would advise taking a close look at it before buying to make certain it is in good condition. If the blade is not in perfect alignment with the miter slot, make certain that you can adjust it and get it into alignment. There is lots of advise available on checking the alignment of a table saw.

I would also test the tilt and the height adjustments. Make sure they work smoothly

You may have a concern about parts, but what kind of parts will you need? You can always get a belt that fits and you can always replace the motor. If you need an insert, you can make your own. I would worry a little about the mechanical parts that control tilt and height. If something there needs to be replaced you will probably be SOL.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Mao Shan made pretty much the same saw for Griz, GI, Bridgewood, Woodtek, Jet, and others, and they made a lot of them. The bolt on stuff varied from brand to brand, but the guts are very similar with many interchangeable parts. I wouldn't think parts would be much of an issue, but that's a guess…hopefully you won't need any. Other opportunities might come along, but here's a bird in hand….I'd think the fence and motor are worth close to the asking price, so there's really little financial downside. You might offer $175, but two bills doesn't buy much more saw than that on a regular basis. Like any saw, alignment and blade selection will be big factors in the end performance. Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, but Im gonna pass on this one. the boss (wife) okayed me putting a craftsman 21833 on layaway come payday friday


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like that wheres the Grizzly sanders, table saw, etc. are made.


----------

